# DTV box problem



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I have 2 magnavox digital TV converter boxes. One is connected to an outside antenna and the other one is connected to an inside antenna.
Model TB100MW9
The outside ant. TV was playing fine, but the inside ant TV had intermittent sound. Now the inside ant. TV has sound and plying fine, but the outside ant. TV does not have any sound. I am wondering what could cause this. They both were OK before I hooked up the boxes. Could this be caused by the boxes or a weak signal? I have tried reseting them, but it did not help.


----------

